# بالشروق ادفع 20% فقط دون اي رسوم و استلم فورا شقتك بتسهيلات 6 سنوات



## الكومى (16 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالشروق :[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]دوبلكس 255 متر[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] تعاقد و استلم فوراَ بالشروق فيللا دوبلكس 255 م أرضى منخفض + أرضى مرتفع بحري بمقدم 65000 جنيه وتسهيلات على 6 سنوات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تتكون من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4 ريسبشن + 3 نوم + 3 حمام + مطبخ + 80م حديقه + مدخل خاص +بحري[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ 







 [FONT=&quot]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]120 متر [/FONT]*​ 
 [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم فورا نهائيا شقة 120 متر بمقدم 35000 ج و تسهيلات على 72 شهر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نهائي أو تعاقد [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تتكون 120 متر من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2 نوم + ريسبشن كبير + حمام + مطبخ كبير + تراس + بحرى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل شقة 120 متر [/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ 




​ [FONT=&quot]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]138 متر [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم فوراً شقة 138 م بمقدم 45000 جنيه بدون دفع اي رسوم و الباقي بتسهيلات 6 سنوات مشروعنا يقع باحد المناطق الحيوية جدا بمدينة الشروق [/FONT]​ *




*

 [FONT=&quot]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]170 متر [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم فورا نهائيا شقة 170 مترناصية بمقدم 55000 ج و تسهيلات على 72 شهر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نهائي أو تعاقد [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الشقة ناصية تطل على شارعين يحيطها حديقة 7 فدان [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تتكون من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 نوم + ريسبشن كبير + 2حمام منهم حمام بالغرفة الرئيسية + مطبخ كبير + تراس + بحرى + ناصية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]
 




​ [FONT=&quot]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]190 متر [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم فورا شقة 190 م ( المقدم 65000ج) بدون اي رسوم تعاقد أو استلام مبدئي و نهائي وتسهيلات على 6 سنوات موجودة بارقى مناطق مدينة الشروق حيث انها تقع بالقرب من مدينتى [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مكونة من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 3نوم + 2 حمام منهم حمام بالغرفة الماستر + دريسنج + 3 ريسبشن + مطبخ + تراس [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لمزيد من التفاصيل [/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ 




​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البريد الإلكترونى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرابط : [FONT=&quot]إضغط هنا[/FONT] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]​


----------

